# Doublex make yourGNex full screen 1280x720 mod



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

All talk for this mod will now carry on to the link provided to keep things more organized. Thanx brav1111 for taking over the subject i would of loved to carry on and help people but unable too since I have a full time job and girlfriend by night.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18456-modremove-softkeys-to-use-your-whole-screen-flashable/

U guys can thank mrx8836350 & noname81 over on xda for the brilliant idea. I was just simply bringing this over to rootzwiki since many of us have only had wet dreams about this mod and I like to thank miketoasty for his input.

1. Install either Button Saviour (from Market) or LMT Launcher From XDA: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php? t=1330150. 2. Make a Backup. 3. Install one of the below Zips using CWR:

These will wipe out any other mods you have applied to your framework-res.apk.

I won't take credit for figuring the MOD out, mrx88336350 over at XDA get's credit for posting what to change, I just modified the framework's and made a zip.

These have been tested by me and worked for me:

GummyNex 7.6 CDMA: http://www.mediafire...xabc2hi6x57baag

AOKP 23 CDMA (Should work on Liquid Beta 5): http://www.mediafire...406u0d85yeskwt7

Codename 1.3.3 CDMA: http://www.mediafire...z99i467ah3go8in

Codename 1.4.0 CDMA: http://www.mediafire...s3tf7pxbxbbbaqa

I can do this for other ROMs/THEMEs, but please provide a link to the ROM/THEME.

Res.apk for aoko23,stock 4.0.2,apex.1.0.2 found here. Note only aokp23 Res.apk has been tested and working on gnex lte. It appears that since this morning all the files provided are cwm zips all u have to do is pull the Res.apk from the zip and follow directions. Only aokp23 has been tested.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1497558

So I got the mod working on aokp 23 with the file provided in the link. Below are screen shots for your beautiful eyes. lol

Instructions.

1) download button saviour from the market and configure it to your liking. Or use Lmt launcher app from this site witch works better with no lag. Thanx miketoasty

Lmt launcher v8
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150

2) download the aokp23 zip and pull the Res.apk file out provided by the genius who created it.

3) go into root explorer and navigate to system/framework and copy the Res file located there and paste it somewhere safe.

4) rename the file pulled from zip to match the original one witch should be framework-Res.apk

5) replace that file with the one found in system/framework and it should reboot but to be safe just pull battery and start.

Hint mess around with button saviour or lmt launcher before anything to get the feeling of it 

Edit: this mod will get rid of certain mods installed. So far I noticed my blue lock screen is gone.









Notice: it seems that button saviour does create some minor lag and lmt has zero lag. Lmt launcher v8 is out I suggest u use this app since it has the ability to use pie chart from our browser. Also it seems the majority has got this working on aoko23

























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

That would be kind of good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

It can't just be done for "lte version". Each framework-res.apk is exclusive to each ROM, so stock 4.0.2 won't work on stock 4.0.3 won't work on GummyNex won't work on AOKP won't work on etc.

That's why he gives instructions to do it yourself instead of just handing out the .apk.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Did u go check it out?? The buttons are hidden. All u got to do is tab the corner I be live and they pop up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Well people have gotten it working on 4.0.2 and aokp 23 and that's why I'm in here to see if anyone with more experience can do it

I was able to replace the file and it worked but the buttons didn't show

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

This would be so clutch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

To get the buttons to show, you have to install this: https://market.andro...com.smart.swkey


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Trying this out now with 4.0.4. Got button savior configured the way I like it just have to get rid of the nav bar. Will post pictures upon completion.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh man your going to make so many vary happy!! And did u see that someone incorporated the browser tabs as well

Edit oh your going to use the app to do it.



miketoasty said:


> Trying this out now with 4.0.4. Got button savior configured the way I like it just have to get rid of the nav bar. Will post pictures upon completion.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

It works. I believe someone had already mentioned this before a few weeks back, I just never tried it.

I just modified the framework for 4.0.4, and I said it's working. I've never really been a big fan of button savior though. Hopefully the CM9 team (or any other dev team) will implement it "natively", it would be much better.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh!! So that mod requires u to download that app? I thought it was part of the mod cause if that's the case well I did get full screen working and that would explain why every time I tap the corner nothing will show up lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Button savior sucks compared to the native buttons. When miui came out for the nook color, I had to use button savior. It ultimately was not a good solution and I went bracket to cm7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Getting errors when trying to recompile the .apk. Still working on it though.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

So I wasn't able to get apktool working correctly so I took a leap of faith and just used the GSM version for AOKP v23 and it worked perfectly! This is probably my favorite mod right now and the extra real estate really makes a difference! Pics to come soon.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah I was just about to say that I got it working here is a screen shot I'll probably run it as a boot manager slot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> So I wasn't able to get apktool working correctly so I took a leap of faith and just used the GSM version for AOKP v23 and it worked perfectly! This is probably my favorite mod right now and the extra real estate really makes a difference! Pics to come soon.


Did u get it working on 4.0.4?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Another pic with the Savior Button app showing.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Did u get it working on 4.0.4?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No for some reason I could not get my apktool to work correctly, it would just error out when re compiling.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

OK well I'm going to see if it will work on 4.0.4 with the same file. I posted some noob instructions in the op if anyone wants to try. Also this is my 1st thread so if anybody has any info I can use if I'm breaking some kind of rulz let me know.

This is freaking awesome though I'm going to enjoy playing games so much more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> OK well I'm going to see if it will work on 4.0.4 with the same file. I posted some noob instructions in the op if anyone wants to try. Also this is my 1st thread so if anybody has any info I can use if I'm breaking some kind of rulz let me know.
> 
> This is freaking awesome though I'm going to enjoy playing games so much more
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Haven't gotten a chance to play games yet since I'm at work but I can't wait to see how well emulators will look now taking up the whole screen =D.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> No for some reason I could not get my apktool to work correctly, it would just error out when re compiling.


You should be able to decompile and compile 4.0.4 with no problems using the correct apktool.jar. In general it's not a good idea to mix and match frameworks.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> You should be able to decompile and compile 4.0.4 with no problems using the correct apktool.jar. In general it's not a good idea to mix and match frameworks.


Sorry, forgot to mention restored my AOKP backup and used the AOKP framework to do it.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I just tried using an emulator and its still the same. It does work perfect playing market games like gun bros.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, I recommend using this app to control the navigation buttons: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150

For some reason Button Savior causes slow downs, but this does not and makes (At least me) feel a lot cooler when navigating.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com...243#entry478243

Take a look at this post on AOKP


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol looks like my thread is getting a little attention

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Also, I recommend using this app to control the navigation buttons: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150
> 
> For some reason Button Savior causes slow downs, but this does not and makes (At least me) feel a lot cooler when navigating.


I see what u mean by slowdowns not a lot but its there. I'll have to read that one it looks a little confusing

Can u make a little quick tutorial on how to use this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> I see what u mean by slowdowns not a lot but its there. I'll have to read that one it looks a little confusing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


All it is is just wiping motions. If I want to go home, I use two fingers and swipe down. If I need a menu, I take two fingers and swipe up. Back is just two fingers sliding from right to left. Finally to search I have two fingers sliding from left to right. Not as easy as Savior button but it gets the job done without any slowdown.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> All it is is just wiping motions. If I want to go home, I use two fingers and swipe down. If I need a menu, I take two fingers and swipe up. Back is just two fingers sliding from right to left. Finally to search I have two fingers sliding from left to right. Not as easy as Savior button but it gets the job done without any slowdown.


The problem I have for this is sometimes I want to be able to use my phone with just 1 hand, and if Im holding it, that will be impossible to use.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

OK well I'm in the app and I configured swipe up double to open task manager and it won't open it? Can this be done anywhere

Oh!! OK I see now
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Can someone make a flashable zip for aokp 23? At work atm and would love to try this out. 
Then a transparent status bar man this would look great. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Its really easy if u have root explorer.



dadsterflip said:


> Can someone make a flashable zip for aokp 23? At work atm and would love to try this out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Just got done doing it. Awesome mod thanks for the instructions OP!


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Now if someone could put a script into the power menu to swap between the 2 different frameworks we'd be in business.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I just went back to my previous framework. This is too much hassle for me, I just don't like button savior


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> I just went back to my previous framework. This is too much hassle for me, I just don't like button savior


What I am using instead of Button Savior:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> I just went back to my previous framework. This is too much hassle for me, I just don't like button savior


I know what u mean thats why I got it on a boot manger slot playing games is so much better. Hopefully roman can get this working in rom control. I Evan saw someone use the browser tabs for the buttons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Miketoasty I'm going to add that link to the op for an alternative app is that cool with u



miketoasty said:


> What I am using instead of Button Savior:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I know what u mean thats why I got it on a boot manger slot playing games is so much better. Hopefully roman can get this working in rom control. I Evan saw someone use the browser tabs for the buttons.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah, it doesn't seem like much, but that little extra piece of real estate helps quite a bit.


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> What I am using instead of Button Savior:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150


I love this mod and love this app. Thanks!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Miketoasty I'm going to add that link to the op for an alternative app is that cool with u
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Go ahead just make sure to give credit to Noname81. Also, I was talking to him over on XDA and he is completing a build (He estimated a couple hours till completion) that will be like the browser menu fan but will have the nav buttons, and he already confirmed that he worked the lag out of it. So the app will basically have gestures or something like button savior but both without lag!


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

I made a flashable zip for Gummy7.6, let me know if anyone is interested and I will post a link.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just a PSA v.8 is out!


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just a PSA v.8 is out!


Gummy7.8?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Brav1111 said:


> Gummy7.8?


No, LMT v.8 the app I was talking about on the last page.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

If u want go ahead and post it I'll Evan put it in the op and make sure u get credit and if u can make some more for other roms to help out everyone 



Brav1111 said:


> I made a flashable zip for Gummy7.6, let me know if anyone is interested and I will post a link.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> If u want go ahead and post it I'll Evan put it in the op and make sure u get credit and if u can make some more for other roms to help out everyone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Here you go:

I won't take credit for figuring it out, *mrx88336350* over at XDA get's credit for posting what to change, I just modified Gummy's 7.6 framework. Keep in mind this will remove any other modifications you did to framework and you probably want to at least install button saviour first (free from market) *AND MAKE A BACKUP*:

Install VIA CWR:
http://www.mediafire...xabc2hi6x57baag


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> If u want go ahead and post it I'll Evan put it in the op and make sure u get credit and if u can make some more for other roms to help out everyone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I could do it for other ROMs, but it might take a little bit longer as I will need to download the ROM and I would need some guinea pigs to try them.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah I guess your right. The most popular roms are gummy and aokp and codename so if there is someone with codename feel free to help

Also miketoasty that app is perfect now with the pie chart but is there a way to get the stock task manager working?



Brav1111 said:


> I could do it for other ROMs, but it might take a little bit longer as I will need to download the ROM and I would need some guinea pigs to try them.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

this has officially been accepted by aokp to be done btw. check out his submit feature page and look at the accepted items on the last page.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Really that's freaking awesome!!!



alatedseraph said:


> this has officially been accepted by aokp to be done btw. check out his submit feature page and look at the accepted items on the last page.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

http://code.google.com/p/aokp/issues/detail?id=23&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Modified&start=100


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> What I am using instead of Button Savior:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150


Version 8 with fan control


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/i/?3671dtd1pss26yp
shiz is the bees knees


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

So hint when using lmt launcher activate both gestures and pie chart and in commands use one of the gestures to activate the menu. I personally use double swipe up for menus. At first I was like crap I can't write in tapatalk lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> So hint when using lmt launcher activate both gestures and pie chart and in commands use one of the gestures to activate the menu. I personally use double swipe up for menus. At first I was like crap I can't write in tapatalk lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Redownload v8 he fixed it and added menu to the fan. Perfect now if you ask me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

Can someone make a flash able zip for AOKP? I seen that it has been released but this looks pretty damn cool lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

This guys on fire. Version .85 was just released adding native ICS multitasking button!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

JayrFlow said:


> Can someone make a flash able zip for AOKP? I seen that it has been released but this looks pretty damn cool lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The GSM mod works with our phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah he is he also got the menu issue fixed too. This is so damn perfect!! I hope aokp can get this working just as well.



miketoasty said:


> This guys on fire. Version .85 was just released adding native ICS multitasking button!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> This guys on fire. Version .85 was just released adding native ICS multitasking button!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Do I have to uninstall v8 or will it just replace it if I install v8.5?


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> The GSM mod works with our phones.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I seen a flash able zip in the xda thread. So it would work for us lte users?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Just replace it.



Barf said:


> Do I have to uninstall v8 or will it just replace it if I install v8.5?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here you go:

I won't take credit for figuring it out, *mrx88336350* over at XDA get's credit for posting what to change, I just modified* AOKP TORO 23's* framework. Keep in mind this will remove any other modifications you did to framework and you probably want to at least install button saviour first (free from market) *AND MAKE A BACKUP*:

I don't use AOKP, *SO FOR SURE MAKE A BACKUP* and let me know how it goes.

Install VIA CWR:
http://www.mediafire.com/?406u0d85yeskwt7

I just noticed it was already there.

Doh!


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

This is the poop dude. In love with this mod. Using lmt cause I'm not a fan of button savior. Outstanding.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here you go:

I won't take credit for figuring it out, *mrx88336350* over at XDA get's credit for posting what to change, I just modified* Codename 1.3.3 CDMA* framework. Keep in mind this will remove any other modifications you did to framework and you probably want to at least install button saviour first (free from market) *AND MAKE A BACKUP*:

I don't use Codename, *SO FOR SURE MAKE A BACKUP* and let me know how it goes.

Install VIA CWR:
http://www.mediafire.com/?z99i467ah3go8in


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

How do you setup lmt so you can use the pie launcher. I've gone through all the settings and can't figure out how to activate the pie launcher


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey thanx for this brav1111 I put all if them in the op.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

Is there a way to swipe on the screen (for example, from bottom edge of the screen, up) to bring up the nav bar? And swipe down to hide it? SImilar to the task bar on Windows.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

In set mode type 2 and make sure u got v8.



ac398 said:


> How do you setup lmt so you can use the pie launcher. I've gone through all the settings and can't figure out how to activate the pie launcher


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

This would be in commands it shows u all the gestures and u can set each gesture to your liking

Edit: oh I see what u mean. I don't think so but aokp has something their working on



asianrage said:


> Is there a way to swipe on the screen (for example, from bottom edge of the screen, up) to bring up the nav bar? And swipe down to hide it? SImilar to the task bar on Windows.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

What is a pie launcher? Saw the option but cant figure it out.

Edit: nm figured it out. I never say this but oh my god, the pie launcher is Way better than the swipes. Sold.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Look in the op. The gta3 pic has the pie launcher. All u do is tap the side bezel and it pops up



idkwhothatis123 said:


> What is a pie launcher? Saw the option but cant figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

How the heck do you use the lmt app? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Look in the op. The gta3 pic has the pie launcher. All u do is tap the side bezel and it pops up
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I can't get it to come up lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

U have to activate it 1st

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

So fresh install of build 23 with updated gapps and the Toro no nav bar zip is equaling bootloop.. Uggg really was hoping this would work.. Any one get it working on lte??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

on b24 it has been noted that currently the only thing that will be added about the nav bar mod will be a option to turn off the nav bar in the power menu.


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone want to post the modded system ui apk for AOKP 23 lte version??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

mrpicolas said:


> So fresh install of build 23 with updated gapps and the Toro no nav bar zip is equaling bootloop.. Uggg really was hoping this would work.. Any one get it working on lte??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I will install AOKP tonight and retry tomorrow...

It sounds like you can use the GSM version from XDA, otherwise just hold on until tomorrow.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

mrpicolas said:


> So fresh install of build 23 with updated gapps and the Toro no nav bar zip is equaling bootloop.. Uggg really was hoping this would work.. Any one get it working on lte??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Just restored a nandroid, same issue. Going to try the root explorer method.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

We should probably pull the AOPK one out of the OP for now.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

mrpicolas said:


> So fresh install of build 23 with updated gapps and the Toro no nav bar zip is equaling bootloop.. Uggg really was hoping this would work.. Any one get it working on lte??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I used the GSM version. Didn't flash, root explorer method.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

OK so instead of using the zip go get the Res.apk file found in the link and follow the instructions and it should work



mrpicolas said:


> So fresh install of build 23 with updated gapps and the Toro no nav bar zip is equaling bootloop.. Uggg really was hoping this would work.. Any one get it working on lte??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll give it a try with the gsm one and let you know but I appreciate you taking the time to try and get it working for AOKP lte

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Will do sir!



Brav1111 said:


> We should probably pull the AOPK one out of the OP for now.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mwalt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

I went ahead and made the mod using the 4.0.4 framework-res.apk. It's just the edited .apk and not flashable. I used adb to push it, but you can probably download one of the flashable .zips in post 1 and put this file in there if you want. This mod is great with LMT Launcher and the pie option.

Make sure you backup your original framework-res.apk in case something goes wrong.

framework by itself - http://dl.dropbox.co...ramework-res.7z

flashable .zip - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/405475/4.0.4-Stock.zip


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> OK so instead of using the zip go get the Res.apk file found in the link and follow the instructions and it should work
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


My apk worked?

If so then it is just the zip which will be easy to figure out.


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

Pie Launcher. Just showing off. Lol


----------



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

Any chance of an un-black aokp b23 version?? Plz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Do u think u can push it through root explorer? I would think so?

Edit: just saw its a 7zip file.



mwalt2 said:


> I went ahead and made the mod using the 4.0.4 framework-res.apk. It's just the edited .apk and not flashable. I used adb to push it, but you can probably download one of the flashable .zips in post 1 and put this file in there if you want. This mod is great with LMT Launcher and the pie option.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/405475/4.0.4_framework-res.7z


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Cannot get the replace framework-res.apk method to work, just boot loops. Downloaded the GSM.zip, unpacked, replaced the framework-res.apk in system.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

9wire said:


> Cannot get the replace framework-res.apk method to work, just boot loops. Downloaded the GSM.zip, unpacked, replaced the framework-res.apk in system.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah for sure something weird with mine, i will take another stab at it tomorrow...I took the file off of mediafile for now


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

Brav1111 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> I won't take credit for figuring it out, *mrx88336350* over at XDA get's credit for posting what to change, I just modified* Codename 1.3.3 CDMA* framework. Keep in mind this will remove any other modifications you did to framework and you probably want to at least install button saviour first (free from market) *AND MAKE A BACKUP*:
> 
> ...


is this the fan mod or do i need the app off the market for this to work?
thanks


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Downloaded the GSM.zip from xda, just installed in cwm, all good so far...been a bit of a trial but much thanks to all involved in a cool mod.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice!!!! Just started running this on my 4.0.4 setup with the pie menu and this is baddass!!!!!

Another feature that should be built into ics from the start. I'm guessing it won't be long before this can be toggled from a menu

Wishful thinking.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Still transparent, too!








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, got the CDMA AOKP working, new link:

http://www.mediafire.com/?406u0d85yeskwt7

Please update the OP.


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

Bootloop on CNA133. CDMA Gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

cdmta said:


> Bootloop on CNA133. CDMA Gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yeah I just tried it....

I will try to fix 1.3.3 quick, although I just noticed 1.4.0 just came out.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

cdmta said:


> Bootloop on CNA133. CDMA Gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Did u use the zip in op? And brav1111 I think I'm going to bed if u have anything new I will update the morning.

Oh wait it was deleted already

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes. I flashed the zip.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Working Codename 1.3.3 CDMA:

http://www.mediafire.com/?z99i467ah3go8in

New link, please update OP.

Night


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I just started adding this to LiquidSmoothROMs only ours will be dynamic so you don't have to use it.

Should make it into RC1 with any luck ;-)


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> I just started adding this to LiquidSmoothROMs only ours will be dynamic so you don't have to use it.
> 
> Should make it into RC1 with any luck ;-)


Yeah, I figured this would start showing up in most roms with either a toggle, checkbox or better yet a swipe...

I haven't done any developing, still just decompiling/compiling, so that stuff is way over my pay grade.

Good luck.


----------



## csstamatin (Sep 17, 2011)

So far loving this. Got it to work on liquid beta 5 with the aokp one since their shared. Working flawlessly. Just cant seem to figure out how to get the swipes to work on the launcher thing suggested. Any help setting that up would be much appreciated. Thx for giving me my whole screen!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## csstamatin (Sep 17, 2011)

Never mind figured out the two fingers thing. Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Its cool but for me wasn't a daily driver type of thing. It definitely has its uses and I look forward to roms including it esp for games. I'm sure if I used it for a few days straight it would become more natural, also if lmt would let you tap the side of the screen to bring up the pie and then tap the buttons instead of swipe It'd be easier but definitely a cool mod.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

ac398 said:


> Its cool but for me wasn't a daily driver type of thing. It definitely has its uses and I look forward to roms including it esp for games. I'm sure if I used it for a few days straight it would become more natural, also if lmt would let you tap the side of the screen to bring up the pie and then tap the buttons instead of swipe It'd be easier but definitely a cool mod.


If you read the settings slowly, you will see that you can set it up so that you tap the left or right ( whichever you choose) of the screen to open pie menu.

Hope this helps


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

xlxfoxxlx said:


> Any chance of an un-black aokp b23 version?? Plz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I will do it as long as you send me a link to the theme you are using.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

ac398 said:


> If lmt would let you tap the side of the screen to bring up the pie and then tap the buttons instead of swipe it would be easier


X2. Not bad but I would prefer to tap as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I use ics browser plus which has a similar feature you can enable (under settings/labs) and using that regularly will make it second nature: you learn where the buttons are and its instant reaction. Give it a try!

Great thread btw!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Post something on the dev's thread, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22575730, he seems to be pretty active.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Post something on the dev's thread, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22575730, he seems to be pretty active.


An option to remove certain options from the "pie" would be nice, but I won't join xda just to suggest it  I'm sure someone else will though.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Barf said:


> An option to remove certain options from the "pie" would be nice, but I won't join xda just to suggest it  I'm sure someone else will though.


Both options have already been suggested just FYI.

- Option to change the pie buttons
- Option to make the pie appear and stay until swiped back


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Both options have already been suggested just FYI.
> 
> - Option to change the pie buttons
> - Option to make the pie appear and stay until swiped back


Nice. Thanks for posting the lmt option (I believe you suggested it first). This was a no go for me until he implemented the pie method. I effing love it now. No going back.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't get gestures to work in lmt. Anyone have any hints? I set the input device ( option 1 ) assigned actions to gestures, but can't get it to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Good morning everybody! @brav 1111 thanx for all the zips I'm sure everybody here gives u a lot of credit for those. I think I'm going to put in the thread name.....with working zips..... if that's fine with u

Oh yeah it was definitely all Miketoasty for the lmt app. I now prefer to use his method. 



Brav1111 said:


> Working Codename 1.3.3 CDMA:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?z99i467ah3go8in
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

sk8 said:


> I can't get gestures to work in lmt. Anyone have any hints? I set the input device ( option 1 ) assigned actions to gestures, but can't get it to work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Have you tried reading through the thread for the actual lmt apk on xda? Might have your questions already raised by someone else. I would offer help but I use the pie option.


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Good morning everybody! @brav 1111 thanx for all the zips I'm sure everybody here gives u a lot of credit for those. I think I'm going to put in the thread name.....with working zips..... if that's fine with u
> 
> Oh yeah it was definitely all Miketoasty for the lmt app. I now prefer to use his method.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't have a problem with that....

I would be fine if you mention something in the OP about it's fine if people want to request I port it to another ROM/Theme as long as they include a link to the ROM/Theme.


----------



## thirtyftfl (Aug 27, 2011)

I was having issues getting this to work, but I finally got it figured out. For anyone who doesn't mess around with modifying framework, like me, here are the steps for AOKP. First back up you framework-res.apk from system/framework. Next download the zip file in the first post. Then use root explorer to extract the zip. That is the part I didn't do. I was just renaming the zip. After that find the new framework-res.apk in you extracted folder and copy it to system/framework to overwrite the old one. Then reboot and it should work. I tried four times to get this to work with each one ending in a boot loop. That's when I realized that you need to extract the zip and find the new framework-res.apk. I hope this can help someone else out. Thanks for sharing this. This is my favorate mod yet.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

@ brav1111 OK will do I'll put it by your zips.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Figured it out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

thirtyftfl said:


> I was having issues getting this to work, but I finally got it figured out. For anyone who doesn't mess around with modifying framework, like me, here are the steps for AOKP. First back up you framework-res.apk from system/framework. Next download the zip file in the first post. Then use root explorer to extract the zip. That is the part I didn't do. I was just renaming the zip. After that find the new framework-res.apk in you extracted folder and copy it to system/framework to overwrite the old one. Then reboot and it should work. I tried four times to get this to work with each one ending in a boot loop. That's when I realized that you need to extract the zip and find the new framework-res.apk. I hope this can help someone else out. Thanks for sharing this. This is my favorate mod yet.


You should be able to just flash the zip in the OP using CWR, no need to use Root Explorer, etc.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I need to clean up the op a little. yesterday morning there weren't any cwm zips and only the Res.apk files



Brav1111 said:


> You should be able to just flash the zip in the OP using CWR, no need to use Root Explorer, etc.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am currently testing this for Codename 1.4, if all goes well, I should have a link in 15 min.


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone tested on Liquid Beta 5?


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

jhankg said:


> Anyone tested on Liquid Beta 5?


I think I read earlier that the AOKP will work.


----------



## dwallersv (Jan 2, 2012)

csstamatin said:


> So far loving this. Got it to work on liquid beta 5 with the aokp one since their shared. Working flawlessly. Just cant seem to figure out how to get the swipes to work on the launcher thing suggested. Any help setting that up would be much appreciated. Thx for giving me my whole screen!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 I struggled mightily for quite awhile before i figured it out.

The swipes would be far better called "two-finger" rather than "double". The names, and the little pictures make it seem like you should swipe twice with one finger. Rather, the correct motion is two fingers in parallel in the direction indicated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gotwillk (Dec 1, 2011)

anyone tested this with AOKP Milestone 3?


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Just an fyi this is up on droidlife thought it deserved to be posted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Nvm


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

1. Install either Button Saviour (from Market) or LMT Launcher From XDA: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1330150.
2. Make a Backup.
3. Install one of the below Zips using CWR:

*These will wipe out any other mods you have applied to your framework-res.apk.*

I won't take credit for figuring the MOD out, *mrx88336350* over at XDA get's credit for posting what to change, I just modified the framework's and made a zip.

*These have been tested by me and worked for me:*

*GummyNex 7.6 CDMA:*
http://www.mediafire...xabc2hi6x57baag

*AOKP 23 CDMA (Might work on Liquid Beta 5):*
http://www.mediafire...406u0d85yeskwt7

*Codename 1.3.3 CDMA:*
http://www.mediafire...z99i467ah3go8in

*Codename 1.4.0 CDMA:*
http://www.mediafire...s3tf7pxbxbbbaqa

_*I can do this for other ROMs/THEMEs, but please provide a link to the ROM/THEME.*_

(Perfect format for OP).


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Set mode =2 pie only in lmt settings, color is in settings too


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

yawdapaah said:


> How do you make the buttons arc(like the browser)? I can't find any option do this. Also, how are you guys getting blue/red icons?
> Sorry for my noobness.


You need to be using LMT Launcher: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150 and set it up to use the Pie.

I am guessing you are using Button Saviour?


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Has the AOKP zip been confirmed with Liquid B5?


----------



## randroidran (Dec 14, 2011)

+1


imperivm said:


> Has the AOKP zip been confirmed with Liquid B5?


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Has the AOKP zip been confirmed with Liquid B5?


I will try it quick....

Give me about 30 min.


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Has the AOKP zip been confirmed with Liquid B5?


Worst case I will create one specifically for Liquid but will take about an hour.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

hey brav1111 I just updated the op with what u wrote. Sorry I'm a little slow I'm currently at work. Check your pm in 5 min

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ftslogger (Jun 24, 2011)

I saw the framework for 4.0.4 was posted as a 7zip file. Any chance is can be in a flashable format?


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks to Spartan's suggesting, I created a new thread in the Theme Area for this:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18456-modremove-softkeys-to-use-your-whole-screen/


----------



## tcchuin (Feb 12, 2012)

please help make this mod available for this rom..thanks 

http://rootzwiki.com...15/page__st__10


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Liquid Added to other Topic.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Brav1111 said:


> Liquid Added to other Topic.


Thanks man!


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

Is there a way to get LMT to auto start when the phone is rebooted or powered on?


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

If u guys can lets take all the talk to this thread or if the mods can merge all the post both together.



Brav1111 said:


> Thanks to Spartan's suggesting, I created a new thread in the Theme Area for this:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18456-modremove-softkeys-to-use-your-whole-screen/


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

I just flashed the AOKP23 mod on my AOKP22 and it worked flawlessly... In case anyone with AOKP22 was too nervous to try.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

raider5oh said:


> Is there a way to get LMT to auto start when the phone is rebooted or powered on?


One of the first options in settings does this, the auto start touch service setting


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

tcchuin said:


> please help make this mod available for this rom..thanks
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...15/page__st__10


This is a GSM ROM, I can try but don't know if I would need to make the zip differently, etc.


----------



## mwalt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

ftslogger said:


> I saw the framework for 4.0.4 was posted as a 7zip file. Any chance is can be in a flashable format?


Did you read the post where I put it? It should take you 2 seconds to make one yourself assuming you can double click a .zip file, double click 2 more times to end up in /system/framework, and drag the framework-res.apk from the .7z to /system/framework of the flashable .zip downloaded from post 1. There's no magic involved and all of the hard work is done (decompling .apk and making flashable .zip - though that's not really harder either since great devs have made apktool and there are templates for flashable .zips). I'm not trying to be rude (sorry if it comes off that way), but I feel some things are pretty simple and more people could benefit from learning to do a few things on their own . I can do the process I described and update that post (it's actually quicker than writing all of this out).

edit - here's a flashable version. Make sure to back up before applying it if something goes wrong.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/405475/4.0.4-Stock.zip


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

mwalt2 said:


> Did you read the post where I put it? It should take you 2 seconds to make one yourself assuming you can double click a .zip file, double click 2 more times to end up in /system/framework, and drag the framework-res.apk from the .7z to /system/framework of the flashable .zip downloaded from post 1. There's no magic involved and all of the hard work is done (decompling .apk and making flashable .zip - though that's not really harder either since great devs have made apktool and there are templates for flashable .zips). I'm not trying to be rude (sorry if it comes off that way), but I feel some things are pretty simple and more people could benefit from learning to do a few things on their own . I can do the process I described and update that post (it's actually quicker than writing all of this out).


Sorry I didn't see the 7zip post...

Never the less I did put one in the other Thread.

I guess I would say if the one I did doesn't work, I can use the one form the 7Zip.


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

tcchuin said:


> please help make this mod available for this rom..thanks
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...15/page__st__10


So I have no idea if this will work, Make a backup and give it a whirl I guess:
http://www.mediafire.com/?jeca2qha86vt8zp


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Missing the ability to long press "back" to kill apps, but not a deal breaker.


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

mwalt2 said:


> Did you read the post where I put it? It should take you 2 seconds to make one yourself assuming you can double click a .zip file, double click 2 more times to end up in /system/framework, and drag the framework-res.apk from the .7z to /system/framework of the flashable .zip downloaded from post 1. There's no magic involved and all of the hard work is done (decompling .apk and making flashable .zip - though that's not really harder either since great devs have made apktool and there are templates for flashable .zips). I'm not trying to be rude (sorry if it comes off that way), but I feel some things are pretty simple and more people could benefit from learning to do a few things on their own . I can do the process I described and update that post (it's actually quicker than writing all of this out).
> 
> edit - here's a flashable version. Make sure to back up before applying it if something goes wrong.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...4.0.4-Stock.zip


So I guess I am a little confused....

Are you saying I should just put the frameworks out and have others make their zip, not sure why you asked me to if you did it so fast?

I think the pain part of this mod if decompiling and compiling the frameworks, the zip part is easy like you said, just find one and then replace with your stuff.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Can do this for this rom please http://www.mydroidworld.com/index.p...2012)---Major-Update---Super-Hot-/-Super-Fast
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

is there a way to get this working on the latest stable build of AOKP - milestone 3?


----------



## mwalt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

[quote name=%26amp%3B%2339%3BBrav1111%26amp%3B%2339%3B timestamp='1329421382' post='481634']
So I guess I am a little confused....

Are you saying I should just put the frameworks out and have others make their zip, not sure why you asked me to if you did it so fast?

I think the pain part of this mod if decompiling and compiling the frameworks, the zip part is easy like you said, just find one and then replace with your stuff.
[/quote]

I'm a little confused. I don't remember asking you to make a flashable .zip. It's fast because most simple flashable .zips are the same. The updater.script just mounts /system and extracts /system from the .zip. The only thing that needed changing was the correct framework-res.apk. I use adb to push files while in recovery since it's quicker and simpler for me. That is why I did not bother to post a flashable .zip. I'm not saying you need to do anything one way or the other







. I wasn't quoting you in my previous post />.


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

+1



mistermojorizin said:


> is there a way to get this working on the latest stable build of AOKP - milestone 3?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

mistermojorizin said:


> is there a way to get this working on the latest stable build of AOKP - milestone 3?


Added to my list in other topic.

Plan to do Toro M3


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

moosc said:


> Can do this for this rom please http://www.mydroidwo...ot-/-Super-Fast
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


Added to my list in other topic.


----------



## R00t<3 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if its the rom or the no soft keys mod, but my phone is completely silent. Nothing I do can make noise come out of the phone.

I'm on build 23. I just installed the rom and the movement mod, so I don't know which one it causing it. I did a wipe and everything.

For the soft key mod, I used the zip from xda

Edit: Did a complete wipe, reinstalled rom, gapps, and then followed op's instructions. Moving the .apk as op mentioned causes bootloops. I flashed the gsm .zip from the xda forum and it worked.

op needs to change the instructions- they don't work, at least not for build 23.

Now that everything is working flawlessly, I feel my phone is complete. I have it EXACTLY as I want it, and I love it!

Full screen web browsing is as glorious as I imagined!


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Dark AOSP and Milestone3 have been added to the other thread:

http://rootzwiki.com...reen-flashable/


----------



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)

could you please make it available for ARHD ?
http://rootzwiki.com...-ics-legendary/

THX!


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

m.alkhalel said:


> could you please make it available for ARHD ?
> http://rootzwiki.com...-ics-legendary/
> 
> THX!


I haven't really done much with GSM Roms, so as I said before I can try, but have no idea if the zips I am using will work, etc.


----------



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)

Brav1111 said:


> I haven't really done much with GSM Roms, so as I said before I can try, but have no idea if the zips I am using will work, etc.


ah nvm  i installed LMT with the zip for stock 4.0.2 and it works just fine on ARHD , but thx anyway


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Playing with Button Savior now, I can long press, and no swiping. I think it might be better for me. Everybody is going to be different, tho'. I'm OCD about things running, or appearing to run, I like to long press back to kill apps, and pressing back 50x after browsing is a pain. I have really big fingers too, and swiping isn't a real strong point of mine.
Cornball alert-Another thread where one guy starts something, then everybody chips in to help. Cool mod I'm enjoying due to another community effort. Thanks, guys!


----------



## dspolen (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think any of the media file links are working? Or its just me?


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

dspolen said:


> I don't think any of the media file links are working? Or its just me?


Yeah had a weird issue with them a couple hours ago, everything should be good to go in the other thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18456-remove-softkeys-to-use-your-whole-screen-flashable/


----------



## snppr22 (Nov 4, 2011)

I guess this shouldnt be a surprise, since Swype had trouble with pixels and what not, but this mod messes up Swype a bit. All the other keyboards seem to be unaffected, but Swype is mini with this mod. Not sure why they are having so much trouble with ICS and the GNex, but whatever.


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

snppr22 said:


> I guess this shouldnt be a surprise, since Swype had trouble with pixels and what not, but this mod messes up Swype a bit. All the other keyboards seem to be unaffected, but Swype is mini with this mod. Not sure why they are having so much trouble with ICS and the GNex, but whatever.


Someone seems to be using the new Swype Beta fine....Not sure if there is a new version or what:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18456-remove-softkeys-to-use-your-whole-screen-flashable/page__view__findpost__p__481927


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Before trying it: What a stupid mod. Who would ever want to take out the nav bar?

After installing: OMGGGGGG WHO NEEDS SOFT KEYS? F#CK THEM SOFT KEYS!!

but no lie, this mod is cool. when i figured out what "pie" was on LMT it got easier. I just wish I could move it to the bottom of the screen.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

That lmt app. Doesn't stay at one side. I can press on the same side and it doesn't work then I tap a few notches up it works then I press the same spot doesn't work then I tap one notch down and it works. Its always random . Is that normal with this app?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

yawdapaah said:


> I changed the vertical length to 1000. That way the entire side works.


Thanks I'll try thay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kiter86 (Aug 12, 2011)

Couldn't find if this has been asked, but what if the soft keys stayed and there was a swype to full screen and then swype back to stock? I am sure that would be hard, but is it possible? maybe a swype to hide status bar aswell.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

kiter86 said:


> Couldn't find if this has been asked, but what if the soft keys stayed and there was a swype to full screen and then swype back to stock? I am sure that would be hard, but is it possible? maybe a swype to hide status bar aswell.


Would be best suggested on the lmt thread on xda.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad everybody is accepting this on root wiki. These are getting some good feed back and hopefully you'll be seeing this in your favorite roms and themes. And thank brav1111 taking his time on making this cwm flash zips for cdma.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Do liquid!!


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

For sure just put your request in the link below brav1111 made a more organized thread with more zips.

Actually liquid beta 5 is available in the link.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18456-remove-softkeys-to-use-your-whole-screen-flashable/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there a way this could be modded to work on the lockscreen when using widgetlocker?


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

Simply put this is amazing! It took me like an half hour to figure out that app on XDA to get the circle menu to pop up though, but once I finally got it to work, I am now able to enjoy a 4.65" screen the way it should be used!

If anyone figures out a fix for Swype please share...


----------



## kiter86 (Aug 12, 2011)

Barf said:


> Would be best suggested on the lmt thread on xda.


I don't think the lmt does anything with the full screen so I thought it was more specific to the mod itself. I am speaking of swiping the mod on an off.


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

Can you do one for unblacked out v2

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16984-un...atethurs-feb-16-120449-pm-mst-2012-aokp-b235/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you do this for Pete's Bug less Beast?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

AOKP link is down.


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

CZonin said:


> AOKP link is down.


You will want to get it over here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18456-remove-softkeys-to-use-your-whole-screen-flashable/


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

The super tiny Swype is fixed by having the keyboard showing, rotate phone, rotate back. Fixed.


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Update OP with this .No need for this if you are using Black ICE 23.23 it has it built in just the app. It was pull from AOKP source early before there release of B24. Just to let you know. AOKP B24 will have this once it is updated. It looks to be a toggle in power menu.


----------



## dwallersv (Jan 2, 2012)

droidmakespwn said:


> The super tiny Swype is fixed by having the keyboard showing, rotate phone, rotate back. Fixed.


 Every time you use it? Just once each boot? Or just once fixes it permanently?

Being lazy since the unofficial hack version is working fine, and i don't want to bother if i have to do this every time it pops up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HotLZ (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyone had any luck with AOKP 24 cdma? Tried twice, but all I get is a boot loop using the mod built for build 23.


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

HotLZ said:


> Anyone had any luck with AOKP 24 cdma? Tried twice, but all I get is a boot loop using the mod built for build 23.


If you go to the other thread, there is already an unthemed version for 24 already confirmed working:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18456-remove-softkeys-to-use-your-whole-screen-flashable-port-instructions/


----------



## FilletMinion (Sep 12, 2011)

dwallersv said:


> Every time you use it? Just once each boot? Or just once fixes it permanently?
> 
> Being lazy since the unofficial hack version is working fine, and i don't want to bother if i have to do this every time it pops up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Once per boot and sometimes after full screen games


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

eman3316 said:


> Simply put this is amazing! It took me like an half hour to figure out that app on XDA to get the circle menu to pop up though, but once I finally got it to work, I am now able to enjoy a 4.65" screen the way it should be used!
> 
> If anyone figures out a fix for Swype please share...


I'm using Button Savior... I couldn't figure out the app from XDA either...halp? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

XMT Help:

- Install Apk.
- Launch the App
- Set Autostart TouchService to 1
- Set Mode to either 1 or 2 (1 is for gestures + pie, 2 is for just pie)
- If you want to use Gestures, go to the Commands Tab and setup some Gestures.
- Click the Start/Stop TouchService setting to start the app.


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

So I haven't been using swype in a while, but when I tested the NEW official Beta it seemed to be working fine....

Is this not the case for everyone?

http://beta.swype.com

You need to make sure you download the new Beta which is now compatible with ICS.

As I said, I didn't test it long, but it seemed to work as I expect it to work.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Brav1111 said:


> XMT Help:
> 
> - Install Apk.
> - Launch the App
> ...


I did those things, but its still not showing up anywhere :S

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Pathology said:


> I did those things, but its still not showing up anywhere :S
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Strange, I guess check to make sure LMT is listed in the Running App List.

If it is and you have one of the pie options, you should just need to touch or swipe from whatever side to see the pie....

hmmm


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Got it working lmao

I wasn't pressing the right spot xD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Brav1111 said:


> XMT Help:
> 
> - Install Apk.
> - Launch the App
> ...


Hey, FYI I believe the OP of LMT mentioned that gestures (or only multi-gestures) are not properly working for ICS, and that you should only use pie for ICS, otherwise it'll crash. You might want to check the XDA OP thread. Haven't been there in a couple days and not sure if that's changed. Said that LMT doesn't support the ICS Multitouch driver correctly or something like that.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I never liked the gestures in Dolphin, so I figured I wouldn't with LMT either...no biggy if they're not working from me lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Pathology said:


> I never liked the gestures in Dolphin, so I figured I wouldn't with LMT either...no biggy if they're not working from me lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Cool, my point was to set to pie only, and disable gestures in the app for the best experience. I don't use gestures either. Too much crap to remember


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Exactly lol I like my little clickable images.

Also, I have mine set with gestures off too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I knew I had seen/tried this mod before, I just didn't remember where until now......in the Droid X forum of all places, way back in December









Except in the case of the Droid X they were adding the Navigation bar instead of removing it because it was already removed, but it's the same mod to framework bools.xml.

*Link:*
http://rootzwiki.com...nterics-beta23/


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

So, AOKP has this mod built in now??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

Pathology said:


> So, AOKP has this mod built in now??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


B25 had it as a power option, but first you have to activate it as an option, then turn it on and it lasts until a reboot.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Brav1111 said:


> B25 had it as a power option, but first you have to activate it as an option, then turn it on and it lasts until a reboot.


Its completely dynamic in both aokp and liquid we figured it our together. At first rebooting was required but we solved that problem


----------



## dgraphics2009 (Dec 28, 2011)

I converted to LiquidBeta from AKOP.... I would like to use this but which should I download? The link on the front page doesn't work. Thanks anyone in advance


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

dgraphics2009 said:


> I converted to LiquidBeta from AKOP.... I would like to use this but which should I download? The link on the front page doesn't work. Thanks anyone in advance


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18456-remove-softkeys-to-use-your-whole-screen-flashable-port-instructions/


----------



## futurvisionary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello, I would greatly appreciate if you could do this mod for the Android Revolution HD 2.1.5 ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400775... Which is of course for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus LTE.... I have never donated but I would be glad to make this my first cause!!!! Thank you! #Excited


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

futurvisionary said:


> Hello, I would greatly appreciate if you could do this mod for the Android Revolution HD 2.1.5 ROM http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1400775... Which is of course for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus LTE.... I have never donated but I would be glad to make this my first cause!!!! Thank you! #Excited


Will do.


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

futurvisionary said:


> Hello, I would greatly appreciate if you could do this mod for the Android Revolution HD 2.1.5 ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400775... Which is of course for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus LTE.... I have never donated but I would be glad to make this my first cause!!!! Thank you! #Excited


Here you go:

http://goo.gl/nWExt


----------



## futurvisionary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello Brav1111... thanks very much... how do I donate to you?????


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

futurvisionary said:


> Hello Brav1111... thanks very much... how do I donate to you?????


I assume it worked?

Donate to my Beer Fund if you would like.


----------



## futurvisionary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes it works beautifully you deserve the beer tht you want!!!! I believe that a lot of others would like this can you post it on the first page if it is okay I will direct people to you as well as to donating


----------



## futurvisionary (Mar 14, 2012)

Brav1111 said:


> I assume it worked?
> 
> Donate to my Beer Fund if you would like.


Yes it works beautifully you deserve the beer tht you want!!!! I believe that a lot of others would like this can you post it on the first page if it is okay I will direct people to you as well as to donating

Quote


----------



## Brav1111 (Jun 15, 2011)

futurvisionary said:


> Yes it works beautifully you deserve the beer tht you want!!!! I believe that a lot of others would like this can you post it on the first page if it is okay I will direct people to you as well as to donating
> 
> Quote


I added it to the OP of the below thread, feel free to share a link to that thread as it is a little more up to date:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18456-remove-softkeys-to-use-your-whole-screen-flashable-port-instructions/


----------

